# I'm new to HT, need help, puss filled pimple on goats behind?



## gskinner (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey Everybody! I'm so glad I found HT, I love it.
I've been lurking here for about two weeks. 
I'm new to goats and have already learned so much from this forum. 

I've got 2 kids I'm bottle feeding. This morning I noticed a pea sized pimple on the side of one's anus. My first thought was impacted anal gland, like a dog. I squeezed it and thick yellow puss oozed out. From my research goats don't have anal glands??? Sounds a little like sore mouth but I'm not sure. It doesn't have a scab and it looks like it's been leaking the puss. I just can't seem to find enough information. 
Thanks so much for any help or suggestions.


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

Buck or doe? Age? Picture?

Welcome aboard!


----------



## gskinner (Jan 10, 2012)

It's a doe. She's about 4 weeks old. Everything else is normal with her. I went out a minute ago and cleaned the area to get a better look. It's the only spot. It's swelled about the size of a pea and has a hole in it where it's been draining. I'll try to get a picture posted.


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

What did the pus look like? Was it smooth, white, cottage cheese looking, green, yellow.... Any chance you smelled it?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Picture would really help  Sounds weird...like she got poked or something and it got infected?


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

It could be an infected bite. Or maybe she backed up into a wooden post & got a splinter...

Here is a good article on sore mouth,
http://www.jackmauldin.com/health/soremouth.htm
Here is an in-depth article on CL,
http://goat-link.com/content/view/101/96/


----------



## gskinner (Jan 10, 2012)

I haven't quite figured out the picture posting yet.

After reading the two articles you suggested, mpete, I don't think it's either one of those, that's a relief.
It must just be a little injury that got infected, like some of you said. It looks much better now. After I got all the puss out the swelling has gone down a lot and it hasn't pussed back up. I cleaned it good and sprayed it with some wound-kote. My husband says I worry to much over them. They have been so much fun and I like them so much I can't help but worry.


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

Im dying here, LOL, I try not to be the spelling police but PUS is what you squeezed out. Puss is, well, not the same thing.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

To post pictures you'll first need to upload photos to a site like Photobucket. Then copy the img code & paste it here in the reply box.

It does sound kinda like she may have got a picker or splinter near her rear end maybe. I know my big goats I've seen rubbing their sides or back end on a log or something before.


----------



## Countrygrl3 (Nov 19, 2004)

FrogTacos said:


> Im dying here, LOL, I try not to be the spelling police but PUS is what you squeezed out. Puss is, well, not the same thing.


:hysterical:

I blinked a few times myself after I almost painted my computer screen with OJ.

BTW, welcome gskinner!


----------



## gskinner (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!!! I'm glad you corrected me! My husband almost fell out of his chair when I told him. I guess I'm not use to using or talking about "pus" very often.


----------



## gskinner (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm blushing too! Lol! How embarrassing!


----------



## gskinner (Jan 10, 2012)

It gave yall a good laugh anyway!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

We always need a good laugh! Thank you and welcome!!!


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

LOL don't feel too bad about it - you aren't the first, wont be the last. ound:


----------



## Ranger (Aug 6, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

sounds like staph to me, it almost will look like an ant bite that had gotten really swollen. Check around her stomach and legs to see if you find others. It could be an isolated thing but keep and eye on it. You can google images of staph infection on a dog as it shows clearer pictures.

Good luck, and as you will find with goats, it could be just one of those things


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree, only time I've seen this on one of my goats it was a staph pimple, a BIG one. I cleaned it out well and sprayed her butt with chlorhexadine for a week. It was fine after that.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Ummm... You all seem to have missed the most important point....

The kid is fine...

WHERE ARE THE PICTURES???


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes, where are the pics? You know you don't really have goats until post a pic or two.


----------



## gskinner (Jan 10, 2012)

<a href="http://s1150.photobucket.com/albums/o617/skinnerhillfarm/?action=view&amp;current=2012-01-16_11-58-07_295.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o617/skinnerhillfarm/2012-01-16_11-58-07_295.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket Android App"></a>


----------



## gskinner (Jan 10, 2012)

I still can't get this picture stuff, grrrrrr


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

gskinner said:


> http://s1150.photobucket.com/albums/o617/skinnerhillfarm/?action=view&amp;current=2012-01-16_11-58-07_295.jpg
> 
> http://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o617/skinnerhillfarm/2012-01-16_11-58-07_295.jpg


Oh, sweet! 

(click on the link)


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

OK it looks like your using photobucket.
Just hover over the img code & click on it to copy. Then come here to reply box & using your mouse paste it here.
See if that helps.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

http://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o617/skinnerhillfarm/2012-01-16_11-58-07_295.jpg

Shoot, I was trying to put the picture here so it'd be easier for folks with dial up but it didn't work.

Pony had it right the first time. Not trying to out do ya Pony, just trying to help.


That little one is adorable gskinner!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Awwww, what sweet little cuties!


----------



## gskinner (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you! 
I'm using my old cell phone and it's giving me trouble with copying. 
It's been YEARS since I've used photobucket.
I'm hopefully getting a new phone in a couple of days. 

Both babies are good and healthy BUT the other little goat got a a couple of small blister on her behind. I wiped the pus tops off and sprayed it with wound-kote too and it seems to have done the trick. They are both healing. No more blisters. The second babies blister wasn't nearly as bad as the first ones big blister. This only happened on their butts, no signs anywhere else on them.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

How cute are they? I love the coloring.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

:rock:I think you should name one "Spot" and the other one "Zit."


----------



## mrs.H (Mar 6, 2003)

Here you go. I must say these are very cute babies!!!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I think you should name them Puss and Boots!!!! lol
They are adorable!


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

gskinner said:


> <a href="http://s1150.photobucket.com/albums/o617/skinnerhillfarm/?action=view&amp;current=2012-01-16_11-58-07_295.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o617/skinnerhillfarm/2012-01-16_11-58-07_295.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket Android App"></a>













There's the picture. )


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

shanzone2001 said:


> I think you should name them Puss and Boots!!!! lol
> They are adorable!


ound: Perfect names Shanz...I agree!! 
Those babies are just adorable!! I'm sure they will keep you entertained!! FUN!!


----------



## mrs.H (Mar 6, 2003)

shanzone2001 said:


> I think you should name them Puss and Boots!!!! lol
> They are adorable!


I totally agree!:goodjob:


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Totally Darling!!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

shanzone2001 said:


> I think you should name them Puss and Boots!!!! lol
> They are adorable!


Okay, fine, just totally diss my names by coming up with something cute and adorable... 

Just so long as she pronounces "Puss" the right way. :smack


----------



## Patrick (Sep 13, 2011)

Pony said:


> Ummm... You all seem to have missed the most important point....
> 
> The kid is fine...
> 
> WHERE ARE THE PICTURES???


I guess some people have different priorities. Now for some helpful advice about this animal's condition.
Sounds like it could be caseous lymphadenitis. Very contagious, and not something that you want in your herd.
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/10801.htm


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Patrick said:


> I guess some people have different priorities. Now for some helpful advice about this animal's condition.
> Sounds like it could be caseous lymphadenitis. Very contagious, and not something that you want in your herd.
> http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/10801.htm


The chances of CL on a mucus membrane are rather slim to none, don't you think?

Next time you feel like calling someone out, perhaps you could read the whole thread first.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Backfourty said:


> http://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o617/skinnerhillfarm/2012-01-16_11-58-07_295.jpg
> 
> Shoot, I was trying to put the picture here so it'd be easier for folks with dial up but it didn't work.
> 
> ...


Ah, Backfourty, I know you're just trying to get the picture up. I'd never think you would try to outdo me.

But just think: If we joined forces, we could take over the world and ensure GOAT DOMINATION!!!!!

BWAhahahahahaha!:thecheat:


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Pony said:


> Ah, Backfourty, I know you're just trying to get the picture up. I'd never think you would try to outdo me.
> 
> But just think: If we joined forces, we could take over the world and ensure GOAT DOMINATION!!!!!
> 
> BWAhahahahahaha!:thecheat:



Yeah right! I can't even get a picture up here! Hehehehe! But we'll try the Goat Domination thing, I can probly handle that!


----------



## gskinner (Jan 10, 2012)

All those names are good! Puss and Boots, LOL! Now that's really good! I promise I can pronounce it right, lol. 
Their names are Farrah and Phoebe. We have a pair of mix breed pygmy goats we got about six months ago and we named them Philby and Faline. Our boys wanted all the goats names to be similar.

I don't think I'll be buying bottle babies anymore. I switched them to whole milk after a week of scours on the milk replacer. Whole milk gets expensive when you have to buy so much.

I did everything my farm stores told me with the milk replacer. I fed small amounts 6 times a day. When their stool didn't harden up after several days they told me to dilute the formula. When that didn't work I gradually moved them to whole milk and their little tummies straightened up really quick.


----------



## gskinner (Jan 10, 2012)

I checked them a while ago and Farrah has two new blisters. The best I can describe them is, they look like human chicken pox. After that first huge bump the others have all been small little blisters. It's pouring rain today but I'll try and get a picture of the blisters. I thought the blisters were healing and done with but obviously not. I'm not so worried about them as I am curious as to what it is. I'd be worried if they acted sick in any way but they don't. 
Yall may have to help me post a picture again, sorry.


----------



## gskinner (Jan 10, 2012)

What other website could I use besides Photobucket? My blackberry does not like photobucket. The links won't work for me.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I am still thinking staph. Keep cleaning it and spraying with Chlorhexidine or something like it. CL doesn't present like this and if were sore mouth, I would think they would have sores on their mouths too. But I could be wrong.



> I guess some people have different priorities. Now for some helpful advice about this animal's condition.
> Sounds like it could be caseous lymphadenitis. Very contagious, and not something that you want in your herd.
> http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/in...m/bc/10801.htm


Really? Maybe you should try reading the whole thread. And yes, we are goofy, somewhat crazy group, much given to humor and fun. This is just the way we are. It doesn't mean we can't be serious and give good advice when the situation warrants it. Don't just start assuming and thinking no one has offered good advice and help already.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I haven't used any of the other sites, although I know they are out there. If you can get any of the links up for photobucket, I am sure one of us can get the pic up for you.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeah, shoot one of us the pic in email, and we'll get it up.

I'll pm you my addy.

Keep the area clean, use hexachlorophene spray if you can get it.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Does it look anything like this? This is Orf (aka soremouth) It's on Frankie's lip but can show up anywhere on the body.


----------



## gskinner (Jan 10, 2012)

If this works... This is what it looked liked the first day I started this thread. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I'd guess again that it was a staph pimple. Not uncommon in young kids in damp weather/conditions.
Not a CL lump, no way.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just by looking at pictures when I was researching different things I think personally it looks like Orf. I also agree with everyone else I do not think its CL.


----------



## mrs.H (Mar 6, 2003)

You wear your diamond to check pimples on baby goat butts:shocked:?! I don't even wear mine out to the barn. I'm afraid they (the goats) will somehow figure out how to suck it off my finger!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Patrick said:


> I guess some people have different priorities. Now for some helpful advice about this animal's condition.


That was not necessary. 
Fun police......:hammer:


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

mrs.H said:


> You wear your diamond to check pimples on baby goat butts:shocked:?! I don't even wear mine out to the barn. I'm afraid they (the goats) will somehow figure out how to suck it off my finger!


I noticed that too! What a beautiful diamond you have  :thumb:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Women take their ring(s) off when with their goats? I never worried about rings before....mine fit well so I don't worry about them flying off. Something to think about, though. I have a few goats that would eat a sparkley ring in a flash!!!!


----------

